# I have a request for my fellow haunters



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I know some of us already do, but I was wondering if our members would mind putting a link in their signatures to their personal Halloween websites, public photobucket albums, etc. if it's a site they would like to share with the rest of us. There's nothing more disappointing then going into someone's public profile to see that they don't have any website links. 

I really enjoy looking at everyone else's pictures of home haunts, friends/family, parties, and projects and I think a simple link in everyone's signature would make it easier than going into public profiles. If you object, no problem, but for those of you who like sharing these pictures/sites, what do you think? Good idea?? Just a thought.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I think that's a great idea Haunted Host. There's alot of people I'd love to see their work and I search around for links - but (sniff) there's none to see (SM!!). It really is wonderful because so many people are so talented and it's an inspiration to see their work.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Haunted Host.

Be glad to post a link to my website with photos but the problem is I don't have one  Boo Hoo, anyone want to make one for me? LOL


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Spookzilla said:


> Haunted Host.
> 
> Be glad to post a link to my website with photos but the problem is I don't have one  Boo Hoo, anyone want to make one for me? LOL


 I will spookie baby or i can help you here is a free web hosting service
http://freewebs.com open you a account and I will help you with it.

if any one else wants one I will help them too. alot of the haunter use this service.
don't forget I all ready made you a banner,lol I can make the banner say what ever you what.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone can post their pics at my photo site, if they want (once I approve their registration). I have an area called Other People's Pics, or something like that. Once registered, you can upload your photos then link to them in your signature.

NOTE: starkmadness is going PRO, so the link to the photo pages may be changing...


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

pandora said:


> I think that's a great idea Haunted Host. There's alot of people I'd love to see their work and I search around for links - but (sniff) there's none to see (SM!!). It really is wonderful because so many people are so talented and it's an inspiration to see their work.


Hi Pandora check this out,








I can make the Banner say what ever you like this is just a sample
and I can tell you how to link it if you dont know how

Haunted Host I can make you one too if you want


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

That would be great! Thanks! Can you do it with the Michael Myers pic?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> I will spookie baby or i can help you here is a free web hosting service


Your on Blinkly! How can I ever resist someone who calls my rotting corpse baby! LOL!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> That would be great! Thanks! Can you do it with the Michael Myers pic?


 what would you like your banner to say HH

and I love your haunt too I love the witch parking sign you mean something like this?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't know if i could do a banner, how about it laurie s.? would you ever talk to me again?
hey blinky, can you tell me how to downsize my pictures so i can post. and how do i get into a photo bucket? and what is it? and i wish you lived next door, or in my town, or somewhere close.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i don't know if i could do a banner, how about it laurie s.? would you ever talk to me again?
> hey blinky, can you tell me how to downsize my pictures so i can post. and how do i get into a photo bucket? and what is it? and i wish you lived next door, or in my town, or somewhere close.


 yep, I can tell you, it's top secret tho; j/k

if you use photobuckets right above the browers button where you click to load your photos you will see a tiny link that says: option click and use the website size and dont forget to save. I have 2 photo photos in my albums one for Meg and one for website,ok


on the left side of photo bucket you can make a sub album for the other size like 
i do and call it forum pics. do each topic like this.

hope that helps you if not see my album:
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/Blinky_12/


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's not so much to look at right now.

I had a place I typically put everything, but it went to hell this week. So, while I technically started "my own" site in December, I've really only started populating it this week.

edit: Odd...I editted my signature to have a link, but it doesn't appear to be showing up when I post?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this is a great idea. Hopefully mine will show up.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> It's not so much to look at right now.
> 
> I had a place I typically put everything, but it went to hell this week. So, while I technically started "my own" site in December, I've really only started populating it this week.
> 
> edit: Odd...I editted my signature to have a link, but it doesn't appear to be showing up when I post?


if you are trying to do a banner link you must have a  then the image tag from photo buckets[/IMG]
put this back to back with the = sign
then paste in your img with the brackets after the brackets put a close url sign
I cann't do it here on this screen or it will make a link so con't on next post


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

No, no banner. I'm graphically challenged. Just a plain ole link I pasted, it shows in my user CP...


edit: Huh, ok, now it's working.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

and closed url looks like this ; /url]

put it right after the closed img sign that photo buckets give you with NO space 
for every open bracket you have to have a closed bracket
Hope this help run everything together with no spaces


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I can make you a banner if you want one?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

HH - 

I checked out your site briefly yesterday. Very nice work on the site and the decor of your house. Nice pad you got there!

I'll clean up my flickr account and put the link in the signature soon. I don't have any how-to's or much for prop pictures (never enough time) but I do have party pics!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Haunted Host I would love to but sadly I don;t know how. I don;t have a Halloween webpage of any photos on photobucket. I plan on taking lots of pictures this year of my house and party and haunt so maybe I can do something when with those in October. I guess I will look to you guys for help then.

Pandora, don't think I didn;t catch that little reference


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, I'll work on this too, it is a good idea. *Haunted Host*, I could never say enough cool things about your website, my goodness!! Your place is now on my haunted travels wishlist. 

And *I want a banner*!!!  I guess if I want one I gotta say you can have one too, Hallorenescene....._Lord_, I can't believe I'm saying that...


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

For those of you without websites, Photobucket.com is a great FREE source for posting electronic images to share with others. Just register and upload files 1, 2, 3... Simple as that. I'd be more than willing to help anyone who has trouble with it. I have a photobucket account, but really don't use it because I just post my pics on my website.

Now, if you're looking for your own website, that's not too difficult either, but it takes a little bit more basic computer knowledge. It's not rocket science though. If you want your own wibsite/home page, you can get a FREE sponsored site from numerous different providers, but I happen to like Yahoo! Geocities. Their software is fairly simple, but they have this annoying advertisement strip on the screen which is mandatory if you choose their free option. If you're willing to pay a small fee each month (I think mine is like $4 or $5), you can upgrade your account to get boatloads more storage space for pictures as well as getting rid of the advertisement strip. For a little more than that, you can have your own domain name... like "www.spookimama.com" with I believe your own email addresses, etc. I'd be willing to help anyone walk through that process as well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Alright, I got mine cleaned up a little. Have a photo album, and a few videos. 

Still trying to recover most my stuff from my old dumping grounds, though.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Jackie and Laurie! All of you are so nice. I'm so happy I can share these pictures and my little creative outlet with people who truly appreciate it. All of you are welcome to visit my haunt, but I'm realistic that it likely will never happen since most of you are hundreds if not thousands of miles away and have your own haunts to tend to the Saturday before Halloween. I'll tell you what though, if any of you ever want to have a haunting gathering in one city the Saturday before Halloween, my house is open!! That would be cool.

Oh, and slightly off-topic, if any of you ever do visit the Chicagoland area, you need to make a stop at Bachelor's Grove Cemetery (add it to your haunted places wishlist Laurie). It's a mere 36 miles from my house, but it's famous for it's paranormal/supernatural activity. Search the web for it because there's tons of information about it. Some of the images I've seen look to be photoshop jobs, but it's facinating and one of these days I'm going to take trip down to it at dusk. Not that I'm a wimp, but with all I've heard and read, I'm not sure if I could handle it in the dark of night on my own. Not sure any of my friends would be into it either, so...


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to try and put together a Photobucket album this weekend-great idea HH!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Alright, I got mine cleaned up a little. Have a photo album, and a few videos.
> 
> Still trying to recover most my stuff from my old dumping grounds, though.


see you made a link :yeah:


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> Yep, I'll work on this too, it is a good idea. *Haunted Host*, I could never say enough cool things about your website, my goodness!! Your place is now on my haunted travels wishlist.
> 
> And *I want a banner*!!!  I guess if I want one I gotta say you can have one too, Hallorenescene....._Lord_, I can't believe I'm saying that...


submit a image and I will make you one. send it to my e-mail
[email protected] or post the pic you want me to use in the thread so I can copy it to my hard drive. Thanks


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene photobucket.com is a free website to host pictures and its real easy.
where do you have your pictures now that you have to down size them? I thought you had them in photobuckets, sorry I miss understood.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Perdidoman here are 3 pics to choose from unless you have one you want me to use?
and you just want " Creatures of the Big Lagoon " as the wording on your banner?

If you have a image that you want to me use post it here so I can copy it to my hard drive, Thanks


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

The flaming skull on the right is cool but if you can't use it the skull at the top with the hand will work.
Thanks again. : )


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

perdidoman said:


> The flaming skull on the right is cool but if you can't use it the skull at the top with the hand will work.
> Thanks again. : )


you mean the large flame skull, right? what writing do you want?



I can change what ever you want like word color or?


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe the other skull with the hand and if you can on the right side and the words Creatures and Big Lagoon in large letters and of the in smaller letters, and what ever font you think will work best.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

What a great idea, thanks for the kick in the butt to get this done.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

You can also post them on my site and addvertize your site. links on the bottom....


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

13mummy said:


> What a great idea, thanks for the kick in the butt to get this done.


Thanks 13mummy and all others who think it's a good idea! I'm really glad to hear that you agree! I just find myself going into everyone public profile to see if they have a site with pictures, etc. and thought it'd be easier if we all just posted links in our sigs to save time. I really think it gives us all a more personal look at each other too.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

perdidoman said:


> Maybe the other skull with the hand and if you can on the right side and the words Creatures and Big Lagoon in large letters and of the in smaller letters, and what ever font you think will work best.


my software program doesn't let me put the graphic on the right side sorry!!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> Thanks 13mummy and all others who think it's a good idea! I'm really glad to hear that you agree! I just find myself going into everyone public profile to see if they have a site with pictures, etc. and thought it'd be easier if we all just posted links in our sigs to save time. I really think it gives us all a more personal look at each other too.



Did you see the banner I made you?
tell me how you want the words if you want something different. and color of the words


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

how is this perdidomen









let me know ?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Spookzilla said:


> Your on Blinkly! How can I ever resist someone who calls my rotting corpse baby! LOL!


let me know when you need help sweety
post me a link to your website


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene I can do you a banner but that pick you send half of your face is missing in it.
Is that the pic you are talking about?
and what do you want your banner to say? and what color words?
do you want script or block letters? hugs Blinky


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

halloweenking said:


> You can also post them on my site and addvertize your site. links on the bottom....


I think you need to check the graghic on this puzzle I may be wrong but it look s like on he third row from bottom they are all blocked with no way to get to the kitty.


http://hkhaunt.freewebspace.com/blank_6.html


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

RBC said:


> Did you see the banner I made you?
> tell me how you want the words if you want something different. and color of the words


Oh, sorry I missed this! Thanks, this is great! I may have to ask you to help with another one.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I love seeing everyones photos as well. This will make it much easier.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> Oh, sorry I missed this! Thanks, this is great! I may have to ask you to help with another one.


'

if you want the letter changed or a different color or a tag line let me know? do you know how to link it as a banner?


like we scare cause we care


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

RBC said:


> '
> 
> if you want the letter changed or a different color or a tag line let me know? do you know how to link it as a banner?
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it yet, but I'm sure I can get it done. Thanks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I only got some of my campground haunt pics listed on the photobucket link below my name. Tis year I want to be bigger, better, and also take better pictures. Not many night shots turned out, and that is when it always looks the best, I've been told I need a tripod to do that well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The prop head of the grave digger on the second page is my first prop head I made my self. I made the witches head also, not happy with her color, plan on re-painting her. She is on a fan motor, in her chest area, so her shoulders and head move togather, not many good pics of her though. Just a FYI up date.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad to see someone brought up having the links on our signature. It took me awhile to figure out how to do that. I love looking at everyones pictures but found that a lot of people remove them after a few months. Ghostess leaves all her on from every year and they are great to get ideas from. Also Britta's Blvd. has some great photo's for ideas in decorating & food.

Haunted Host I agree that Bachelors Grove is a no miss. I'm a relocated Chi-Town gal.....family is all buried out there in Fairmont Cemetery where "Resurection Mary" roams the roads & The Blue Baby is at large there on Wolf Rd. where Lovers Lane is. AAAHhh yes I remember the nights us kids drove out there in the dark....still gives me the heeby sheebies!!lol

I NEVER had the nerve to go to Bachalors Grove not even in the day time. For people that do not believe in ghost...thats the place to go! Dare them to camp out there over night. Guaranteed they will not see the light of day as they will be hightailing it out of there!!!hahhahahha

Good Luck if you go........did you mention going alone??? OMG you're brave!!!

I also agree with you on Yahoo geocities...very easy to build a site on there, that is where I have 4 web sites including my candy business site.

the Muffster


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I'm sure I can get it done. Thanks!


Hi Muffy, how you been? LTNS


HH if you need help just scream!!!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

bethene said:


> Not many night shots turned out, and that is when it always looks the best, I've been told I need a tripod to do that well.


Not sure if I was the one who told you, but I have posted on this site before that my night/low light pictures improved *IMMENSELY* when I got a cheapo $20 tripod from Walmart. It eliminates hand shake. My pictures also improved incredibly when I got my new digital camera. I researched this camera forever and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Muffy, I'm thinking of going to Bachelor's Grove alone at dusk, but DEFINITELY not at night. I love adventure, but I'd definitely need company if I was going to try it at night... although I would do it at night with at least one other person. I've only been to the famous cemetery of Resurrection Mary once and it was during the day. My Grandfather-in-law is buried there.

In regards to older pictures, I agree about leaving up older pictures. It's so cool to see how someone's house haunt has come along over the years!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi blinky, how about saying in my banner-what lurks behind the other half?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hi blinky, how about saying in my banner-what lurks behind the other half?


ok what color letters? and do you want script are block


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rbc cool picture this is hallowrenes grandson


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi blinky, my grandson liked your creepy avatar. he is my halloween conspiriter. he thinks i sould go red with script letters. thanks


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings

I'm doin good RBC, thank you. Are you the one on the board making banners? Just wondered...I should could use one but am clueless how ya make those!

Haunted Host......I think you are one brave woman to go out there alone! I would never do it!!lol Much better idea to take along another victim!! Yes that area up there is filled with stories. I been going up there since I was a toddler, we use to go to the cemetery every Sunday with flowers. My Parents and Grandmothers and all of the family is buried there at Fairmont. My friends drove up there one night to go in search of Mary.....I was so scared I would not get out of the car. I don't do to good in cemeteries at night!!!lol Good advice is to always carry a spare pair of undies cause you might run into something that may cause you to **** your pants!lol

Here! Here! on the leaving up of old pictures....Lauriebeast has great pictures and I miss looking at the Witch from Canada, her pictures were so good I printed them out and have a few hanging in my office here for inspiration.

By the way ...Welcome to the board and that goes for all the new people too. This is a very inspirational place to be if you love Halloween. Finding this board has taken my Halloween decorating to a whole new level! Great folks here.

the Muffster


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Greetings
> 
> I'm doin good RBC, thank you. Are you the one on the board making banners? Just wondered...I should could use one but am clueless how ya make those!
> 
> ...


Muffy if you want a banner I will make you one just submit the picture to my email, tell what kind of letters you want like block or script and what color?
home page on my website is my email.
BTW: Muffy this is Blinkyl


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Muffy said:


> Haunted Host......I think you are one brave woman to go out there alone!


No offense taken, but I'm not a Haunted Hostess. Have I been typing in terms that are too effeminate?

*"Ummm,* _(in a deep voice)_ *yeah Halloween is cool and stuff, but it's not as rad FOOTBALL!! Man, there really are some super hot chicks on this website. Anyone want a date with a real MAN. I don't think my WIFE would mind."*

 Was I overcompensating??


----------



## Nightmare_Nikki (Aug 6, 2004)

Haunted Host said:


> No offense taken, but I'm not a Haunted Hostess. Have I been typing in terms that are too effeminate?
> 
> *"Ummm,* _(in a deep voice)_ *yeah Halloween is cool and stuff, but it's not as rad FOOTBALL!! Man, there really are some super hot chicks on this website. Anyone want a date with a real MAN. I don't think my WIFE would mind."*
> 
> Was I overcompensating??


That's funny right thar!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

To my Beloved Haunted HOST!!!

hhahahahahahahhahahhaah OMG I'm so sorry!!!!Really and truly & honestly its this old age crap I still ain't use to these glasses yet!! Is that a good enough excuse?lol

I do beg your pardon Sir!!

the Mischievious Muffster

P.S. Guess you don't call them undies>>huh?

Oh Jeez....I just saw it!!! your name is Leo! duh!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Blinky hiya!!!

Did not know that was you! I been gone off this board ever since Halloween was over & Larry started the Christmas Board. Then as we got busier with the candy & I got sicker and disappeared all together! BUT>>>>>I"M BACK!!!

I would love a banner let me see what I can come up with as far as a picture......do you have any pictures that would make a nice banner for me.......the web site & haunt is called "Collinwood 841".....how about you just design one for me and use that wonderful talent you have. I would be just grateful!

Muf


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Blinky hiya!!!
> 
> Did not know that was you! I been gone off this board ever since Halloween was over & Larry started the Christmas Board. Then as we got busier with the candy & I got sicker and disappeared all together! BUT>>>>>I"M BACK!!!
> 
> ...


 ok can do, what type of pic?
monster pic?
pumpkin pic?

picture pic? give me some idea thanks


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Blinky hiya!!!
> 
> Did not know that was you! I been gone off this board ever since Halloween was over & Larry started the Christmas Board. Then as we got busier with the candy & I got sicker and disappeared all together! BUT>>>>>I"M BACK!!!
> 
> ...


 Muffy how about this one if you can't find one of your own? Of couse I will down size them so you can have them as a banner ( It would be pic 1, pic 2 ,pic3.pic 4) If you like them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are cool pictures blinky. i like the first one best. it was a hard decision though. i am curious to see which one is picked.
haunted host, maybe you and zombie tracks should pair up. even if you're both the wrong sex, at least you are still the opposite sex. now she's in pink and you have that deep voice print thingy going. i must say these last few posts made me laugh loud and hard. HAHAHA
by the way, i'm a girl if anyone wants to know!!!!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hey miss muffy 

you can still look at my pictures from my link


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Witch I have the Pictures on my wall from 2006 of the witches and that great candy sign . I loved your porch and those witches with the candy.......I made those cauldrons full of suckers for 2007 and my tot's just loved them.

2007 I must say the Hearst was amazing! SO was that neat stuff in the house.

Muffy


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok Blinky...picture no. 1 it is. I kinda like the way yours is made with it be written in one font on top and a bold printed font on the bottom My should read:

Collinwood 841
Whatever Walks There......Walks Alone

muf


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hallorenescene...you are too funny..... loved where you mentioned HIS ( see I got it right this time) "deep voice print thingy" ........never quite saw it put that way!!lol Sure made his point ...didn't he?

Muffer


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> those are cool pictures blinky. i like the first one best. it was a hard decision though. i am curious to see which one is picked.
> haunted host, maybe you and zombie tracks should pair up. even if you're both the wrong sex, at least you are still the opposite sex. now she's in pink and you have that deep voice print thingy going. i must say these last few posts made me laugh loud and hard. HAHAHA
> by the way, i'm a girl if anyone wants to know!!!!!



Muffy pick that one so if you have a second choice I can make your banner with it.
I can't use the one you send me. Sorry!!

How about this one Hallorenescene? I saved it just for you


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Blinky I love it. The staircase really works better with the name I think. Its Perfect. Thank You so Much. I really appreciate it.

Mu
PS I loved picture #2 too


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Blinky I love it. The staircase really works better with the name I think. Its Perfect. Thank You so Much. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Mu
> PS I loved picture #2 too


I'm Glad you like it. Do you know how to make a link for the banner to show in your signature?

I Like pic #2 also I think she is pretty
what do you think of the one I posted for Hallorenescence?
The Banners are Free but if you care to make a donation to the March Of Dimes I 'm trying to raise money for them , you can donate a dollar or 2 It doesn't have to be a big donation>Thanks the kids will love you and I already do. and I will donate it in your name.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok ....I just sat here trying to get the banner on here . I went back on this thread where you explained what to do......hope I can do this.....I have an acct. at photobucket so I tried to download the banner in there but it was not working.

I also saved the banner in my documents & tried to download it on the "Edit Signature" spot where our acct info is on here. I tried to use option 2 where ya hit browse and can get the pic. 
I forgot I have to get a link on there to my website...not sure I'm that advanced yet in doing this stuff....usually I just keep messing w/ stuff and finally figure it out.

I like that photo for Hallorenescene.

I would be happy to make a donation for your cause and can do that right after the 1st so watch for it then.

Muffy


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Ok ....I just sat here trying to get the banner on here . I went back on this thread where you explained what to do......hope I can do this.....I have an acct. at photobucket so I tried to download the banner in there but it was not working.
> 
> I also saved the banner in my documents & tried to download it on the "Edit Signature" spot where our acct info is on here. I tried to use option 2 where ya hit browse and can get the pic.
> I forgot I have to get a link on there to my website...not sure I'm that advanced yet in doing this stuff....usually I just keep messing w/ stuff and finally figure it out.
> ...


 The donation doesn't have to be big what ever you can afford. and Thanks



Muffy copy this down on paper and save it.




url are what you see on the main page of you website or in this case look at the forums is saysd; http://halloween forum.com and the the rest of the link up there

then after you have copied yours to you signature block at the top put right behind it the IMG Brackets that photobucket uses WITH NO SPACES then behind the last bract of Photobuckets put a /url] With no spaces and save it show then..hugs


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi blinky, i do like the photo you picked. i don't know how to do photobucket though. maybe instead of you going to a lot of work, maybe wait and let me see if i can figure it out first. i am really computer not smart. maybe i will give you a call tomorrow. what is a good time?
muffy's pictures, i agree, the first one was the best and the second one was second. the other two were equall in third choice. they were all good though.
blinky, email me your address and i will send a couple of dollars to you to go to the march of dimes.
i watched most of sense and sensability tonight. it is really good. it is so sad in a whethering heights sort of way. i love whethering heights a lot.
later


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

oh Gang for those that are on the the Xmas form I can make Christmas banner too


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hi blinky, i do like the photo you picked. i don't know how to do photobucket though. maybe instead of you going to a lot of work, maybe wait and let me see if i can figure it out first. i am really computer not smart. maybe i will give you a call tomorrow. what is a good time?
> muffy's pictures, i agree, the first one was the best and the second one was second. the other two were equall in third choice. they were all good though.
> blinky, email me your address and i will send a couple of dollars to you to go to the march of dimes.
> i watched most of sense and sensability tonight. it is really good. it is so sad in a whethering heights sort of way. i love whethering heights a lot.
> later



It is not a problem H i can make the banner tonight and send it o you. and I'm here a good bit of th time My House bound. did you see the one that looks like a picture with no eyes









all you have to do is click my banner the link to the M.O.D. is right on my main page toward the bottom and Thanks for your donation


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

ok gang just found out this forum doesnt allow moving graphic in the banner.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy how do you like this one?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene how do you like this one I can change the color for the writing or the tag line but I thought this would make more sense.









I could put What lurks in the evil Hearts of Men


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about-what lurks behind - watching from the dark- and i like the script and block writing, but how about red and turquoise?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

ok i can change it No problem

red on top and turquoise on the bottom?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes please, red on top and turquoise on the bottom. i like the saying okay unless you have some other suggestions.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> yes please, red on top and turquoise on the bottom. i like the saying okay unless you have some other suggestions.


working on it now , stick around all take a sec


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene do you like this?










do you know how to make a link?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Haunted Host said:


> Oh, sorry I missed this! Thanks, this is great! I may have to ask you to help with another one.


HH any time you want another just let me know.as you know I'm trying to raise funds for the March of Dime so this was My way of doing that,The Banner are free but of you would care to make a small donation of a dollar or 2 , It will Go to a good cause. and Thanks again. Blinky


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't know how to make a link.
i love how it turned out. i will call you tomorrow. would like to call. okay?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Spookzilla said:


> Your on Blinkly! How can I ever resist someone who calls my rotting corpse baby! LOL!



Did you start your website sweety and if so hows it coming alone. do you need help or do you have it covered.?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i don't know how to make a link.
> i love how it turned out. i will call you tomorrow. would like to call. okay?


pm me your phone # I'm glad you like it..


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Would anyone else like a Banner? just pm me Thanks


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Blinky it looks good only one problem...Collinwood has 2 L's in it. And one more thing.... the bottom line is a bit hard to read can we make it a little bit clearer?

Muf


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings Spookzilla.....I've returned to the land of the living!! Not 100% yet but almost there!

Let me know when you are ready & we will get together on the building of this web site for you!

the Muffster


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

My signature links are gonna look bad for a bit.....Blinky is trying to help me get the banner in place and operating! Please bear with us!!

Muffy


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

the program is made to cast shadows behind the words so I changed the letter do you like this? I changed the color on the second one it seemed to help if you dont like it I can change the layout


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey MM which one do you like better 1 or 2nd click your camera too


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh thats what that camera is. I had to come downstairs here to see how this banner was working sometimes the upstairs pc just refuses to link to things not sure what is causing that. 

Yes Blinky just leave that camera there and I'll try and post some text next to it>>>can I do that?

One other thing....now please I appreciate all the work you have done on these already but I must ask......with this banner in place would it be much to change it? I really like the red over the grey look on the bottom there. Is it possible to change it w/o too much trouble? I just like that look better.

Muffy


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Oh thats what that camera is. I had to come downstairs here to see how this banner was working sometimes the upstairs pc just refuses to link to things not sure what is causing that.
> 
> Yes Blinky just leave that camera there and I'll try and post some text next to it>>>can I do that?
> 
> ...


Yes Blinky just leave that camera there and I'll try and post some text next to it>>>can I do that?

MM you can put text between the closing img= /img] _and the url closing_ [/url] like you see where I just wrote that ? is italic


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

MM if you copy the one you like to your hard drive then up load it it in photobuckets you can change it just use the new img link

i use option message board click on it and save then load your banner in to buckets.


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is a link to our site but of course, still haven't added 2007.

Blackfordhaunt.com

By the way, great idea to do this. I love to look at sites and pics too. Lots of ideas out there!
Mooch


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah blinky, those two minutes went real fast! did i say minutes, i meant hours. i love my banner, thank you thank you thank you! you are a gem for sticking with me. hey everyone look at my new banner! and i did it all myself. well, that is with the help of an angel standing over my shoulder and over my computer! blinky, i couldn't have done it without you. thanks again


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great banner Hallo - Wish I could do that. Sounds too complicated for me, but I really like the ones you guys have.


----------



## Nightmare_Nikki (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll go ahead and throw one out there too but my halloween site isn't anything special.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> yeah blinky, those two minutes went real fast! did i say minutes, i meant hours. i love my banner, thank you thank you thank you! you are a gem for sticking with me. hey everyone look at my new banner! and i did it all myself. well, that is with the help of an angel standing over my shoulder and over my computer! blinky, i couldn't have done it without you. thanks again


'
Blinky Takes a humble Bow;


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Great banner Hallo - Wish I could do that. Sounds too complicated for me, but I really like the ones you guys have.


If you would like a banner I will make one for you for a small donation to the March of Dimes. Its my way of Raising Money for this Good Cause just a Dollar or two Thanks. Let me know I have some pretty cool pic to choose from.
Thanks Blinky
when you donatate there is a place you can even donate in some one name like for your Grandkids your your kids.. Hugs


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

My links for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*I work for the Carolina Panthers USF Network, I post a LOT of Halloween stuff on our site around October 1ST, just look in ''Catzilla's Hollywood East Lounge Forum''.  http://www.PantherCoalition.com*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

muffy, like what you did with your banner and avatar. your avatar and everything is scary, great. i think you influenced me to change my avatar and signature.
when i have time


----------



## sfam (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm a real newbie on my house decorations right now - most of them are store bought. But I do have a site for my pumpkin carvings...

http://www.fantasypumpkins.com

Hopefully I can use the summer to make some more of the cooler Halloween decorations, like the ones in that tombstone thread for instance.


----------

